
Ask HN: What to do with an infinite computer - irixusr
Hypothetical question:<p>If you had an infinite computer (infinite RAM, no lattency, infinite cores, and infinite clock) what would you do with it that you can&#x27;t do today (for example, which NP problem would you do first?)<p>How do you defend against it? For example one time pad, stop using digital tools, etc
======
lwlml
Wouldn't it be much more exciting to discuss actual physical limits of
computation? Something like
[https://www.cise.ufl.edu/research/revcomp/physlim/](https://www.cise.ufl.edu/research/revcomp/physlim/)
?

------
itamarst
[http://www.yiddishwit.com/gallery/hen.html](http://www.yiddishwit.com/gallery/hen.html)

~~~
irixusr
touche.

the question really is a generalization of "what research would I do if I had
a few orders of magnitude more computer resources?"

Well how many orders of magnitude are we talking about [1]? What would the HN
guys do? Why limit the question to 2 or 3 OofM?

[1] I'm license limited to my workstation despite having access to a cluster.
So the orders of magnitude are within reach.

